# Buying from nds-card with paypal



## ars25 (Feb 4, 2015)

As the title says i am buying a gateway and am paying with paypal and was wondering do you need to put a description for the item  or can you leave it blank?


----------



## vswifty (Feb 4, 2015)

If you login through paypal then you don't have to put in an item description.

At Least that's what happened to me and I just placed my order 2-3 minutes ago.


----------



## azublazer (Feb 4, 2015)

Just ordered from them myself. Only site I could find that uses paypal. Hope everything goes well with them. Just spent $98 on a sky3ds card.


----------

